# Schuhproblem! Ein Fuß kleiner als der andere.. Tipps?



## Jesh (10. Februar 2016)

Servus,

wie ich eben festgestellt habe ist mein linker Fuß ist kleiner als der rechte. Bei normalen Schuhen is das nicht so das Problem aber bei Bikschuhen sitzt der eine Schuh dann eben nicht mehr optimal, sprich ich rutsch ein wenig raus.  Kennt jemand das Problem und kann da ein paar Tipps geben das zu beheben? Mehrere paar Socken am kleineren Fuß bringt nix, hab ich probiert.

Grüße

Jesh


----------



## Thebike69 (10. Februar 2016)

Welche Schuhmarke trägst du jetzt Flat oder Klickis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenochrom (10. Februar 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Problem und kann da ein paar Tipps geben das zu beheben?


saege


----------



## Jesh (10. Februar 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Welche Schuhmarke trägst du jetzt Flat oder Klickis?


Danke für den Tipp, hat leider nur bedingt was gebracht. Hab immer noch spiel in der Verse. Ich trag Flats. Adidas Terrex Trail Cross


----------



## Bettina (10. Februar 2016)

Einlegesohle in den Schuh der zu groß ist.


----------



## Thebike69 (10. Februar 2016)

Einlagen. 
Teste mal den Specialized 2F0
Denn fahre ich mit Künstlicher Ferse


----------



## Jesh (10. Februar 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Einlagen.
> Teste mal den Specialized 2F0
> Denn fahre ich mit Künstlicher Ferse


Den hatte ich als nächstes im Auge. Was ist ne künstliche Verse?


----------



## Thebike69 (10. Februar 2016)

Ferse zertrümmert und aus dem Hüftknochenkamm neu geformt und implantiert


----------



## Jesh (10. Februar 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ferse zertrümmert und aus dem Hüftknochenkamm neu geformt und implantiert


Hört sich über an. Kannste wieder bedenkenlos fahren?


----------



## Thebike69 (10. Februar 2016)

Biken geht, da war der Oberarm & Schulterblatt Bruch und die Supraspinatussehne abriss schlimmer
Wie geschrieben, gute Einlagen,gute Schnürtechnik und Schuhe Testen


----------



## pfeifferheiko (11. Februar 2016)

ich würd auch sagen verschiedene marken testen.

bei mir weichen die füße ca ne halbe nummer ab zueinander und das zweite Problem ist das meine ferse bishen von der norm abweicht.

soll heißen,
trotz extremen festziehen der schuhbänder und damit die ferse hinten rein drücken diese trotzdem in sehr vielen marken rutscht, nach oben und unten meist, bei manchen marken auch noch seitlich."glaub nennt man fersenschlupf"

bei vielen schuhen nehm ichs hin im alltag und ist auch nicht weiter schlimm"eher lästig", nur bei einem Label wird der fersenberreich so geformt das meine darin bombenfest drin sitzen.
in meinem fall sind das merrell schuhe und hab deswegen auch 3 paar von dem Label.

ich würd mich in erster Linie drauf konzentrieren verschiedene marken zu testen wo deine füße am besten drin sitzen, das macht sehr viel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

